# Scheduled for surgery



## Nolan (Oct 30, 2007)

Found a California foot doc that feels he can preserve my foot and give me some more time. He can highly recomended by a doctor in Florida that is doing some cutting edge ankle replacement stuff. The doctor I will be going to has a published book of advanced surgical Tech. Hopefully that is a good sign Heck his book is almost 300 bucks, I supose it is used for teaching or for other surgens to referance too.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 30, 2007)

Nolan I am sure that everyone here wishes you the best and speedy recovery.  Please inform the surgeon to do his best job ever, but not so good that Jennifer can't run you down and drag you back to the kitchen sink for evening dishes! []

I guess if you have a long down time or have major therapy (I know I do just a different type[]) I can always buy non-wood things to turn from Ed.

In all seriousness and kidding aside, you holler if you need ANYTHING same goes for Jennifer.

Mike & Linda


----------



## tweetfaip (Oct 30, 2007)

Nolan,

Best wishes and prayers for a successful surgery and recovery.

Eric


----------



## great12b4ever (Oct 30, 2007)

Best wishe Nolan, we are pulling for you!

Rob


----------



## rhahnfl (Oct 30, 2007)

Nolan, 

I wish you only the best.


----------



## RonRaymond (Oct 30, 2007)

Our prayers are with you, Nolan.


----------



## rherrell (Oct 30, 2007)

GOOD LUCK NOLAN!! I'm still working up the courage to have my foot amputated. This walking on crutches is getting old. I know the sooner I do it the faster I can get a prosthetic and be RUNNING again but it's hard knowing that when you leave that hospital one foot won't be going with you. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Nolan (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rherrell_
> <br /> it's hard knowing that when you leave that hospital one foot won't be going with you.



Boy how I know that feeling!!! I am gonna try this first as he thinks he can save it. If I end up having to have the mid foot fused I decided I am going to the Florida doc and get the ankle replacement stuff going because if that fails or I wear it out then I loss the foot. But at least I tried everything first.


----------



## GBusardo (Oct 30, 2007)

All the best,  i got a feeling this is going to work out for you! []


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 30, 2007)

Nolan you have both voices[][}] pulling for you.


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 30, 2007)

Nolan,
   Our prayers and thoughts go with you. 

Mike


----------



## les-smith (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey Nolan,  We're praying the best for you.  Hang in there and get well soon.


----------



## gketell (Oct 30, 2007)

Nolan,

Good luck and best wishes.  If you or Jennifer need anything at all please call.  You are just a "short" drive away and Kim and I would be honored to help you folks out in any way we can!!

GK


----------



## TBone (Oct 30, 2007)

Good luck Nolan.  Prayers will be with you for success and a quick recovery.


----------



## LEAP (Oct 30, 2007)

Best of luck, Hope to hear that you are back on both feet very soon.


----------



## gerryr (Oct 30, 2007)

Best of luck, Nolan.  I hope it all goes well.


----------



## NavyDiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Prayers for a successful surgery and speedy recovery!


----------



## fiferb (Oct 30, 2007)

Good luck Nolan, we're all pulling for you!


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 30, 2007)

Best of luck Nolan, we're banging the drum for ya!


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Oct 30, 2007)

My prayer is that your surgery goes well and that the healing process will brief and with limited pain.   Keep us updated.


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 30, 2007)

Wish you the best of luck my friend----our prayers go out to you and yours.
Dang glad you got the monster Yellow Box burl sent to me before this. I spent the whole day working on it. I did figure out how to get the left over wax off----it's in a 20 gal tank as I type getting the wax boiled off.
Take care.


----------



## wudnhed (Oct 30, 2007)

Nolan, where is the CA. Dr. located and what is his name?  Best wishes for you!!!!!!


----------



## jeffj13 (Oct 30, 2007)

Nolan,

Best wishes for a speedy recover.

I will be praying for you.

jeff


----------



## doohboy24 (Oct 30, 2007)

nolan,

i pray that all goes well with your surgery!! my family will keep you in our minds and prayer's.  may god bless you and the surgeon!!


----------



## ericw95 (Oct 30, 2007)

Best wishes and a speedy recovery Nolan.


----------



## Fred (Oct 30, 2007)

Nolan, let me add here that i too wish you well and that the entire operation is very successful. Get up and at'em as fast is humanly possible.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 30, 2007)

Best wishes Nolan, you will be in our prayers.


----------



## pilot1022 (Oct 31, 2007)

Nolan, co-pilot and I send our best wishes and prayers with you. I just ruptured my achilles tendon and looking at months of recoop time. God speed friend[]


----------



## Nolan (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wudnhed_
> <br />Nolan, where is the CA. Dr. located and what is his name?



Thomas Chang out of Santa Rosa now, he used to be in the SFO area I guess. (I cropped off the pics on the book)[]



<br />


----------



## Rojo22 (Oct 31, 2007)

Good Luck Nolan!


----------



## Verne (Oct 31, 2007)

Nolan,
The best of luck with your treatment and recovery. Our prayers are with you and yours.
Vern


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 31, 2007)

Nolan, we will keep you in our prayers!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 31, 2007)

Good luck Nolan, you are still in my prayers.


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 1, 2007)

Was going to offer you and family a place to stay but it's far away from us.  Good luck, Nolan!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nolan (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wudnhed_
> <br />Was going to offer you and family a place to stay but it's far away from us.  Good luck, Nolan!!!!!!!!




Thanks very kind of you!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 1, 2007)

Nolan, Godspeed and good luck.  PastorBill and the rest of the gang pulled me through my lung cancer, so my bet is that it will work for you as well.


----------

